# R35 Bits



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi there lads first post here as I’m new to the GTR scene 

I’ve got a 2017 EBA GTR and I’m in need of some bits
Bumper 
Headlights 
Airbags 
Slam panel
Grills
And some plastics surrounding the front end


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It might be better to post some pics of the parts required to get the best response.


----------



## Gtrboy2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Skint can u give me a email [email protected]


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Email sent


----------



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Skint said:


> It might be better to post some pics of the parts required to get the best response.


Problem is I don’t have the parts to take pictures off lol but let me see if I can get something online


----------

